# Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber?



## poiu (8. September 2009)

Es gab ja viel Trubel um  die HX750/850W  Netzteile.
Selbst auf eurer Homapage werden die noch als Sillver geführt  , bei 80Plus als Gold.

Welcome to Corsair :: Power Supplies

siehe auch anhang 

Steht denn jetzt fest was die nun sind oder wisst ihr das immer noch nicht 


Mir ist  natürlich bewusst das der unterschied zwischen Silver & Gold eher gering ist, aber es macht keinen guten Eindruck wenn ihr nicht wisst was ihr das eigentlich vertreibt.

das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, nur empfehle ich auch Corsair und da ist dann bissl mulmiges gefühl bzw kann das nicht so ganz guten gewissens tun .


Gruß 
poiu

PS 

schön das ihr euch hier im Forum blicken lässt


----------



## Dr.House (8. September 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Die Netzteile haben Gold erhalten, werden aber als Silver vermarktet 

Der Grund dafür ist wahrscheinlich - die wollen keine Beschwerden, falls irgendjemand nur "87 %" erreicht.  Ausführliche Infos dazu gabs mal als News auf der PCGH.

Die erreichen schon locker 88-91 % Effizienz laut tests. 

Deswegen hab ich mir das HX 850 geholt und ich muss sagen, echt top Arbeit von Corsair. Leise und sehr stabile Spannungen.  


Von mir gibt es ne Kaufempfehlung


----------



## poiu (8. September 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*



> Die Netzteile haben Gold erhalten, werden aber als Silver vermarktet


wieso sollte man ein gutes Produkt schlechter dastehen lassen Oo



> falls irgendjemand nur "87 %" erreicht. Ausführliche Infos dazu gabs mal als News auf der PCGH.
> 
> Die erreichen schon locker 88-91 % Effizienz laut tests.



Aber das ergibt doch keinen Sinn ?

entweder schaffen die gold oder nicht , wieso sollte jemand nur 87% schaffen , wenn die doch locker 88-91 schaffen sollen ?

Streut die Qualität so stark   ? 


irgendwie ist dein Argumentation nicht ganz schlüssig.


gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (8. September 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Offiziell dürften wir laut 80Plus.org beide genannten HX Netzteile mit 80Plus Gold bewerben. Da aufgrund von Toleranzen bei der Fertigung allerdings geringe Unterschiede (im Endeffekt das Selbe wie bei CPUs, Speicher und Mainboards auch) in Bezug auf die Effizienz auftreten können, haben wir uns dazu enschlossen, mit dem 80Plus Silber Logo lieber etwas "tiefer zu stapeln". Es könnte nämlich durchaus sein, dass ein NT in Bezug auf diese Toleranze durch das Raster fallen könnte und nicht ganz die 80Plus Gold Spezifikation erfüllt.

Hierbei sollte man im Übrigen nicht vergessen, dass die 80Plus Zertifizierungen in den USA stattfinden und dort 115V aus der Steckdose kommen - durch unsere 230V Stromversorgung wird die Effizienz nochmals angehoben - siehe auch die entsprechenden Diagramme auf unserer Homepage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.corsair.com/products/hx850/hx850-efficiency-chart.gif




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.corsair.com/products/hx750/hx750-efficiency-chart.gif


----------



## poiu (8. September 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

OK das klingt logisch 



> Hierbei sollte man im Übrigen nicht vergessen, dass die 80Plus Zertifizierungen in den USA stattfinden und dort 115V aus der Steckdose kommen - durch unsere 230V Stromversorgung wird die Effizienz nochmals angehoben



ja das ist mir bekannt , ich finde gut das ihr  Diagrame für beide netze angibt.

wobei ich mich immer schon gefragt habe ob es auch netzteile gibt die im EU Netz ineffizienter arbeiten.

OK danke für die Antwort

Gruß 

poiu


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. September 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit dem Lüfter aus?

Welcher wird denn nun verbaut, der Yate Loon wie hier oder der Ong Hua wie in diesem Verkaufsmodell??


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Das kann afaik wechseln - je nach der Lieferungssituation der Hersteller/Zulieferer...


----------



## Cr@zed^ (25. September 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Mich würde interessieren ob man den Lüfter tauschen kann


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. September 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Natürlich nicht!


----------



## Cr@zed^ (25. September 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Hab mir grad mal die Bilder aus dem von die verlinkten Thread angeschaut, so wie es aussieht ist das ein normaler 3 Pin Molex Stecker, werd mal nach einem leisen, guten 14mm Lüfter Auschau halten. 

(Ich weiß Garantie ist dann erloschen)


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. September 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Sorry, aber wenn dir das zu laut ist, warum kaufst du dir nicht gleich ein Netzteil, das entsprechend leise ist?!

Ich sag immer, das das schon seinen Grund hat, warum da gerad solch starke Lüfter veraut sind und die auch so aufdrehen...
Denn wenn mans nicht brauchen würde, hätte man kleinere eingebaut...


----------



## Cr@zed^ (25. September 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Sorry mein Bekannter hat das selbe Netzteil mit einem Yate Loon Lüfter und der ist um einiges leiser, deswegen habe ich das NT auch gewollt.  Viel Krach ist nicht gleich viel Effizienz.


----------



## Bluebeard (29. September 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Ein Link geht zum 850er da ist der Yate Loon - der andere Link zu 750er da ist der Ong Hu Lüfter verbaut - oder konntet Ihr sowas auch innerhalb der jeweiligen Serie beobachten?


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Ja, auch 850er gibts mit dem Ong Hu Lüfter.
Wie in dem russischen Review...


----------



## Cr@zed^ (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Hi Bluebeard, mein Bekannter hat ebenfalls das HX 750. 

Von der Leistung, Spannungsstabilität, Verarbeitung und vor allem den Flachkabeln her, das beste NT das ich je hatte, nur der Lüfter stört ab und zu. (rattern und deutliches Strömumgsrauschen). Mir ist nur aufgefallen das eben der Ong Hu Lüfter gegenüber dem Yate Loon fast doppelt so laut wahrnehmbar ist. Ich habe mir jetzt einen Yate Loon nachgekauft und siehe da, Ruhe ist.


----------



## Dr.House (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Hab das HX 850 und kann sagen - ist überhaupt nicht zu hören 


Bei meinem alten TX 750 hab ich nach drei Tagen den Lüfter gewechselt. Denn knappe 3000 RPm bei nem 140er Lüfter kann man nicht aushalten.

Super Qualität wie immer bei Corsair, mir kommt kein anderes NT mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Hab das HX 850 und kann sagen - ist überhaupt nicht zu hören


Dann hast du wohl Glück gehabt und die Version mit Yate Loon Lüfter bekommen.
Es gibt nämlich auch einige Meldungen über eine höhere Lautstärke bei den neuen HX750/850 Modellen, was das eigentliche Problem an dem Lüfterwechsel seitens des Herstellers ist, was das eigentliche Problem an der Geschichte ist...

Und sorry, aber warum man bei einem neuen Netzteil den Lüfter wechselt, verstehe ich nicht, denn ich denke, das es idR einen Grund hat, warum der Hersteller sich für genau den Lüfter entschieden hat, zum anderen verliert man durch das Öffnen jegliche Gewährleistungsansprüche seitens Händler und Hersteller.
Von einer verschlechterung der Eigenschaften, sprich die maximale Leistungsabgabe auf der Sekundären Seite wird durch einen schwächeren Luftstrom verringert, das Netzteil altert deutlich mehr, im schlimmsten Fall kann es sogar anfangen zu brennen (vorallen wenn keine Schutzmechanismen für zu hohe Temperatur verbaut werden, wie das bei den Straight E5 der Fall war)


----------



## Cr@zed^ (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Sorry Payne, auf Garantie bei nem 100.- € Produkt verzichte ich gerne, wenn es mir zu laut ist, der Yate Loon ist nicht nur leiser, nein er hat auch die höhere CFM Zahl, welcher Lüfter also besser kühlt, steht auser Frage. Das viele Hersteller eben nunmal bei sog. Pfennigartikeln sparen liegt eher an unserer Geiz ist geil Gesellschaft. Ich zahle pers. lieber den einen oder anderen Euro mehr, wenn es sich wie in diesem Fall lohnt. Zur Garantie bleibt noch anzumerken, jegliche Modifizierung der HW, ob durch Kühlerwechsel, oder übertakten usw. führt zu einem Verlust der Garantie. Sogar eine boxed CPU die nicht mit dem Original boxed Lüfter betrieben wird, verliert ihre Gewährleistung. Das die Hersteller trotzdem die CPU's umtauschen, liegt an deren Kullanz. 

Also, bei meinem Mainboard habe ich die WLP gewechselt. - Garantie weg!
Meine beiden Grafikkarten habe ich das Bios geflasht und die Kühler getauscht - Garantie weg! 
Meine CPU wird auch nicht boxed gekühlt - de Facto keine Garantie mehr. 

Meinst du dann wirklich mich interessiert die Garantie eines Netzteiles? Viel wichtiger sind für mich die Austattung und die Leistung und die stimmen bei Corsair. (OK bis auf den Lüfterwechsel)


----------



## Dr.House (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Vllt. hab ich Glück gehabt mit meinem jetzigen, aber bei dem alten TX 750 war ein Yate Loon 140 verbaut und bei Prime 95 mit meinem alten Q6600 damals drehte der Lüfter volle Pulle auf.  War lauter als meine Wasserkühlung damals. Musste eben weg. 

Benutze jetzt den Yate Loon 140 mm mit geschätzten 2600-3000 RPm vom alten NT jetzt als Bench-Lüfter - das Teil fördert Luft ohne Ende und laut ,aber egal.

Stattdessen hatte ich damals ein 1600 RPm Sharkoon verbaut, der nie mehr als 1200 gedreht hat , vom NT gesteuert. Das Teil war trotzdem immer Kühl ,selbst bei 700 Watt Auslastung. War längere Zeit mein Bench-NT.

Ich bleibe trotzdem bei Corsair auch wenn ich jedes MAl den Lüfter wechseln muss


----------



## Bluebeard (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Um etwas Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen:
Generell sind wir bestrebt bei den HX750 und den HX850 YateLoon Lüfter zu verbauen. Dies ist in 95% der Fälle auch so. Jedoch kommt es mitunter vor, dass wir von YateLoon keine Lüfter bekommen können, dann greifen wir auf ONG HUA zurück. 

Die Lüfter haben eine vorgegebene CFM/RPM um auch bei Dauerlast bei 50°C (darauf sepzifizieren wir unsere NTs) genügend Luft zu fördern, um das NT ausreichend zu kühlen. Dass dies manchem zu laut ist, kann ich selbstverständlich nachvollziehen, jedoch müsst Ihr uns heir auch verstehen - wir können es nicht riskieren heir aufgrund von ungenügender Lüfterleistung einen Ausfall zu riskieren in sofern klotzen wir lieber und sind auf der sicheren Seite als zu kleckern...


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich eins mit YateLoon Lüfter erwische, wenn ich nächste Woche das HX 850W bestelle....


MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Corsair HX750/850 Gold oder Silber ?*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Um etwas Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen:
> Generell sind wir bestrebt bei den HX750 und den HX850 YateLoon Lüfter zu verbauen. Dies ist in 95% der Fälle auch so. Jedoch kommt es mitunter vor, dass wir von YateLoon keine Lüfter bekommen können, dann greifen wir auf ONG HUA zurück.


Öhm, noch 2 Fragen (die du hoffentlich diesmal gleich beantwortest)

1. wie habt ihr das mit der Validierung gemacht?
Das kostet ja bekanntlich 'nen Haufen Zeit und auch Geld...
Bei den im Vergleich zum Yate Loon (laut dir) doch eher geringen Stückszahlen frage ich mich, welchen Sinn das machen sollte...
(50 von 1000!)

2. Hm, wenn es nur 5% sein soll, warum gibt es dann im Handel bisher fast ausschließlich die Version mit Ong Hua Lüfter??
Und nicht mit Yate Loon.


----------



## Bluebeard (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie das mit der Validierung des Modells mit dem ONG HUA Lüfter läuft, sorry. 

Der ONG HUA hat laut meinen Infos  die die gleichen Charakteristiken we der YateLoon.
Ich habe ich dies zum Anlass genommen, unsere Ingenieure dies noch mal anhand der Datasheets und eines Live-Tests überprüfen zu lassen.

Ich hann hier auch nur weitergeben, was mir gesagt wurde und die Aussage war 95% YateLoon und 5% ONG HUA. Kannst Du dies demnach irgendwie belegen - ich fürchte kaum, denn die wenigen Posts zu dieser Thematik sind (leider) in keinster Weise representativ...


----------



## poiu (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 

wenn nur fünf % der am markt befindlichen HX750/850 mit ONG HUA ausgeliefert werden und geanu diese fünf Prozent der Käufer sich dann beschweren das die Netzteile zu laut sind!

dann frage ich mich, warum ihr diese Kritik nicht akzeptiert! 
Anstatt Lüfter zu verbauen mit dehnen die Kunden unzufrieden sind , wäre es  doch ehrlicher und besser für euer Image dann "nicht lieferbar " zu sagen. 

Ich meine schadet ihr euch da nicht selbst, wenn sich diese käufer dann hier melden und denn lüfter tauschen wollen oder meckern das dass NT zu laut ist ?!?


----------



## Bluebeard (6. Oktober 2009)

Wo habe ich denn geschrieben, dass ich diese Kritik nicht akzeptiere?

Wie gesagt haben beide Lüfter laut unserer Ingenieure die gleiche Charakteristika also gleiche CFM und Lautstärke - dies gilt es nun zu überprüfen. Und hier bin ich sogar im Gegenteil dankbar dafür, dass ich durch aufmerksame User darauf hingewiesen worden bin...

In sofern kann ich dein Posting hier leider ganz und gar nicht nachvollziehhen...


----------



## poiu (6. Oktober 2009)

> Wo habe ich denn geschrieben, dass ich diese Kritik nicht akzeptiere?


OK jetzt hört sich das so an : Kritik ist Ok aber nicht die Kritiker 



> In sofern kann ich dein Posting hier leider ganz und gar nicht nachvollziehhen...



Wieso das denn, jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt ?

Der Thread war von mir so gedacht um genau die Punkte anzusprechen & zu klären, 
denn genau betreff dieser Punkte gab es ja einige anfragen durch User!

Du solltest das von mir und ich würde auch behaupten von denn anderen hier, als konstruktive Kritik und als Interesse an eurem Produkt sehen und nicht so da wir hier euer Produkt niedermachen wollen!

Ich persönlich bin halt kritisch.




> Wie gesagt haben beide Lüfter laut unserer Ingenieure die gleiche Charakteristika also gleiche CFM und Lautstärke - dies gilt es nun zu überprüfen.



vielleicht hat ONG HUA auch solche Produkt optimierungen vorgenomen , wie ihr


----------



## Cr@zed^ (6. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde allein die Tatsache das Bluebeard sich hier im Forum zu dem Thema stellt und Licht in die Sache bringt schon sehr bemerkenswert und vorbildlich. 

Wie gesagt, ich kann mit dieser Ausführung leben und diese sogar nachvollziehen, allein aus betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen. Ein Produktionstop ist mit riesigen Kosten verbunden, kann ein Zulieferer nicht die entsprechende Menge liefern, muss eben Ersatz her. Das dieser dann nicht so hochwertig ausfällt, wie das Probesample das hundertprozentig Existiert, kann zum einen an der Serienstreuung wie auch am Zulieferer selber liegen. Allein schon die Tatsache das man den Lüfter mit 3 Pin Anschluss ausgestattet hat, anstatt diesen zu verlöten was zweifelsohne günstiger wäre,  sollte gesondert beachtet werden. Auch hier wurde zuerst auf Qualität geachtet. Umso mehr bin ich mit dem Kauf zufrieden. Das HX750 ist für mich von Anfang bis zum Ende durchdacht.


----------



## poiu (6. Oktober 2009)

> Also ich finde allein die Tatsache das Bluebeard sich hier im Forum zu dem Thema stellt und Licht in die Sache bringt schon sehr bemerkenswert und vorbildlich.



das gebe ich dir recht und deshalb hab ich auch diese möglichkeit genutzt um die fragen zu stellen.


----------



## Bluebeard (6. Oktober 2009)

Kritiker und Kritik sind vollkommen ok - und ich bin der Letzte, der das nicht annehmen würde - wo kämen wir denn da hin? 

Ich denke doch, dass ich dazu beitragen konnte, die Ounkte zu klöären - zumindest fast vollständig - weitere Infos folgen, sobald ich mehr weiß...

Es kann durchaus vorkommen, dass ein qualifiziertes Produkt nicht die Spezifikationen erfüllt wie Cr@zed^ es richtig beschrieben hat - drum habe ich die infos j auch zum Anölass genommen, die Sache noch mal überprüfen zu lassen. Mehr steht leider nicht in meiner Macht...


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2009)

Öhm, Bluebeard, wenn die Lüfter vergleichbar sind, warum gibts dann so viele beschwerden über die Lautstärke?
Und so wirklich geklärt hasts auch nicht, weil du keinerlei technische Aussagen geliefert hast...

Zum Beispiel hast du nicht beantwortet, ob es auch noch andere Unterschiede abseits des Lüfters gibt oder geben könnte.


----------



## Bluebeard (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich die Angaben zum Anlass genommen habe - die beiden Lüfter noch mal überprüfen zu lassen... mehr kann ich nicht tun.

Welche Fragen hättest Du denn sonst noch gerne beantwortet??

Andere Unterschiede bis auf dem Lüfter gibt es keine... die Frage kam allerdings bisher auch noch nicht auf...


----------



## Dr.House (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein leises HX 850 leistet ganze Arbeit bei mir:

Kann leider nicht unter der Haube gucken, welcher Lüfter verbaut ist,ohne die Garantie zu verlieren.  Leise bleibt es trotz guter Auslastung

12 Volt Schiene                                                           Bei 833 Watt aus der Dose




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eigentlich 780 Watt, da Monitor und Router noch dran hängen, aber trotzdem sehr stabil. 

Zum Thema aktuell, wer sagt denn das Yate Loon leise sei ?  Bei dem alten TX 750 war auch ein lauter YateLoon mit der Bezeichnung : *D14BH-12* bei 0,7 Amper


Laut Datasheet im Netz : 2800 RPm und 140 CFM bei 48,5 dB

Das eigentliche Problem war ,dass die vollen 2800 U/min liefen bei mittlerer Last.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2009)

öhm, dr.House

Schmeiß mal dein DMM weg und häng 'nen Oszi dran, dann können wir noch mal reden...


----------



## Dr.House (6. Oktober 2009)

Na klar muss ich eben ausm Keller holen 

Hast wohl immer was zu mekern Stefan  , nur weil dein NT laut ist...


----------



## Trust-Surrender (10. Oktober 2009)

die Art und Weise wie mr. Payne hier seine Standpunkte vertritt, empfinde ich als unverschämt und seinen anmassenden Ton sowieso

das Hersteller ihre Bestückung in einer laufenden Serie ändern, ist legitim und seit jeher so
ok
Corsair setzt zweierlei Lüfter ein
bisher gibt es keinen Beweis dafür, das dies igendetwas negatives bewirkt

und selbst wenn, darf darüber disktutiert werden, aber nicht so

andere Hersteller ändern fast stündlich ihre Bestückung und kein Hahn kräht danach, nicht so Mr. Payne, der ja alles unter seiner Fuchtel hat und beurteilen kann

macht euch ein eigenes Bild *Edit by GoZoU*


----------



## puntarenas (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich stehe gerade kurz vor dem Kauf eines neuen Netzteils und in der engeren Wahl ist auch ein Corsair HX 750. Besteht die Aussicht, dass es in Kürze Klarheit gibt, oder bleibt es beim Lüfterroulette? Ich bin kein asugesprochener Yate Loon Anhänger, aber die Reviews im Netz beziehen sich auf diese Lüfterausstattung und da ist das Netzteil in den von mir angepeilten Lastbereichen annehmbar leise, das soll der andere Lüfter ja nicht unbedingt gewährleisten.

Natürlich könnte ich bestellen und zurückschicken, aber den Stress möchte ich mir eigentlich nicht geben. Überhaupt wäre toll, wenn die Ingenieure nochmal ins Labor gingen, vielleicht könnte man sich auf ein Lüftermodell festlegen, statt der mickrigen Metallkühlkörper etwas größere, aufgefächerte Kühlbleche verbauen und die Lüftersteuerung entsprechend anpassen. Damit wären dann alle wesentlichen Kritikpunkte der Reviewseiten mit minimalem Aufwand beseitigt und eine Kaufempfehlung wäre ein No-Brainer. So ein tolles Netzteil und dann solche unnötigen Kleinigkeiten vermasselt, schade.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2009)

@puntarenas
Warte noch ein paar Tage, ich glaub da könnte was kommen, das dich interessieren könnte.


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Oktober 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @puntarenas
> Warte noch ein paar Tage, ich glaub da könnte was kommen, das dich interessieren könnte.


 
Was denn bitte ? Interessiert mich auch. 

Mein Händler sagte mir dass er mein HX850W erst in der ersten Novemberwoche bekommt.

Haben Corsair ihre Netzteile mit dem Ong Hua-Lüfter zurückgezogen ?


----------



## Bluebeard (20. Oktober 2009)

@ Stefan

Das wüsste ich aber auch gerne... denn von unserer Seite ist nichts Neues geplant...


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Oktober 2009)

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Corsair HX750 = laut?


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Oktober 2009)

Also ist der Ong Hua nun doch leiser ! ?  

Bald kommt mein HX850 W, bin mal gespannt welcher drin verbaut ist. 

Mfg


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Oktober 2009)

Das haben zumindest die Tests ergeben. Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass heir u.U. ein Placebo-Effekt eintritt à la: "Kein Yate Loon verbaut - dann muss das ja laut sein!" 
Dies soll selbsverständlich keine Unterstellung in irgendeiner Art und Weise sein - man achte bitte auf den Smiley.

Aber wie gesagt: Sollte das NT lauter sein als angegeben sind wir die letzten, die es nicht zurücknehmen würden - steht im Übrigen auch in jedem Handbuch geschrieben.


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Oktober 2009)

Es ist ja auch so, dass jeder User die Geräusche anders wahrnimmt, am besten man macht sich selbst ein Bild davon. 

Ich warte einfach mal ab, bin gespannt ob es leiser arbeitet als mein altes Be quiet Straight Power.

Mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. November 2009)

@Bluebeard
Und warum sagt ihr nicht von Anfang an die Wahrheit bzw wie es ist sondern rudert erstmal etwas herum?!

Ich hätte kein Problem damit, wenn einer von euch (du oder dein roter Kollege) gesagt hätte, das ihr auf den Ong Hua für die Produktion/das Retail Produkt umgestiegen seid, weil er etwas günstiger als der Yate Loon ist und auch hier und da etwas besser wäre.
Aber das ihr erstmal sagen musstet, das die beide gleich sind und ihr hauptsächlich Yates einsetzt, find ich nicht sehr schön...

An dem Spruch: 'Ehrlichkeit währt am längsten' ist auch was dran, denn wer ehrlich ist, bekommt u.U. den einen oder anderen Vertrauensbonus, auch von der Kundschaft.


----------



## Bluebeard (3. November 2009)

Herumrudern? Diese Unterstellung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und möchte ich so auch nicht stehen lassen.

Zu Beginn wusste ich es schlicht und einfach nicht, habe mich aber gleich um die Aussagen der Community gekümmert und auf mein Anraten hin haben wir beide Lüfter dann noch mal testen lassen - das Resultat habe ich oben gepostet. 

Wie gesagt haben beide Lüfter identische Specs - also sehe ich hier nichts Verwerfliches an der Sache - rein gar nichts... 
Und wie ich zudem erwähnt hatte, werden 95% mit Yate Loon und nur 5% mit Ong Hua ausgestattet (Information aus dem Corsair HQ). Dies ist mitunter auch darin begründet, dass die neuen HX Netzteile schlicht und einfach unsere Erwartungen übertroffen und YateLoon kamm nicht hinterher mit der Lieferung/Produktion.

Du solltest meines Erachtens nicht immer gleich von Dir auf Andere schließen. Schauen wir uns doch mal in den einschlägigen Foren um - hier ist im Endeffekt eine Hand voll (eventuell ein wenig mehr) User mit der Lautstärke nicht zufrieden. Wieviele der HX wir monatlich verkaufen werde ich hier nicht sagen aber es sind sicherlich mehr, als Du Dir vorstellst. Und last but not least, wie e-freak1 schon zuvor sagte nehmen die User Geräusche auch unterschiedlich wahr - das sollte man nicht vergessen.

Zudem steht das Angebot (was auch im Handbuch eines jeden Corsait NT nachzulesen ist), dass man das Produkt gegen Vorlage der Rechnung jederzeit zurückgeben kann, sollte man damit nicht zufrieden sein.

Somit denke ich kaum, dass Dein Spruch, den Du zum Schluss nioch auspackst hier passt, denn ich und somit auch Corsair waren von Anfang an ehrlich und aufrichtig in dieser Beziehung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. November 2009)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Wie gesagt haben beide Lüfter identische Specs


Nein, haben sie nicht.
Der Yate Loon hat 0,7A Leistungsaufnahme, also 8,4W, der Ong Hua aber nur 0,5A, also 6 Watt.


Bluebeard schrieb:


> und YateLoon kamm nicht hinterher mit der Lieferung/Produktion.


Yate Loon ist doch einer der größten Hersteller von Lüftern, die sollten die paar Tausend Lüfter nicht liefern können, die ihr braucht?


----------



## Bluebeard (3. November 2009)

Es geht hier aber doch nicht um die Leistungsaufnahme, sondern um das Betriebsgeräusch/die Lautstärke. Nichts anderes wurde von den wenigen Usern bemängelt...

Richtig - YateLoon konnte nicht genügend Lüfter liefern aber wie ich ja bereits sagte hast Du keinerlei Vorstellung davon, um wie viele Netzteile es sich hier monatlich handelt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. November 2009)

@Bluebeard
Das die Lüfter keine identischen Spezifikationen haben, hab ich mit meinem Posting weiter oben (#46) wiederlegt, denn auch die Leistungsaufnahme gehört dazu!
Von daher gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, das sich die beiden eben _nicht nur_ in der Leistungsaufnahme unterscheiden.
Und da man wohl kaum ein anständiges Datenblatt vom Ong Hua Lüfter im bekommt...

Dein letzter Satz ist irgendwie so als wenn die Post keine Autos mehr von VW mehr nimmt und stattdessen bei Mitsuoka kauft, mit der Begründung, das VW nicht genug Kapazität hätte, genügend Autos zu liefern.

Sorry, Bluebeard, aber ihr bei Corsair seid nun auch nicht wirklich relevant, die paar hundert Lüfter, die ihr für die HX750/850 Serie brauchen würdet, hätten die bei Yate Loon ganz sicher auf Lager...


----------



## Bluebeard (4. November 2009)

Wie gesagt hast Du nicht den blassesten Schimmer über unsere Verkaufszahlen und ich denke nicht, dass ich hier noch weiter mit Dir diskutieren musst, da von meiner Seite alles gesagt ist...


----------



## Philipus II (5. November 2009)

Es ist halt immer suboptimal, wenn sich Produkte des gleichen Namens so unterscheiden.
Warum kommt nicht einfach ein kleines a und b in die Produktnummer, dann weis der Käufer, was er bekommt.
zudem ists blöd, wenn die in Reviews getesteten Netzteile anders als die dann verkauften Geräte des gleichen Namens sind. Sowas wirft immer ein schiefes Licht.
Die beiden Lüfter sind wohl nicht exakt gleich, daher gibt es auf jeden Fall Unterschiede. Welcher nun besser ist und wie gross der Unterschied ist, ist ein anderes Thema.
Das HX 750 und 850 wäre noch attraktiver, wenn man genau weis, was man bekommt.


----------



## Bluebeard (5. November 2009)

Es gehen durchaus auch mit Ong Hua Lüfter bestückte HX Netzteile zu den Testern...

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Corsair HX750 = laut?

Und zudem ist es nicht außergewöhnlich, dass Hersteller eben auf ein anderes Bauteil ausweichen müssen, wenn ersteres nicht verfügbar ist. Ich erinnere hier nur mal an andere Speicherhersteller, die wahllos die Chips tauschen und Ihre Module nicht wie wir mit einer Revisionsnummer kennzeichnen (und die eingesetzten Chips machen wir sogar noch publik...).

Um dies hier (hoffentlich abschließend) noch mal zu betonen: In unseren Tests hat sich der Ong Hua Lüfter sogar als leiser herausgestellt und zudem handelt es sich hier um ein ebensolchen Qualitätslüfter wie beim Yate Loon auch.

Wem das nicht passt - der kann gerne zu einem anderen Netzteil greifen - das ist Euer gutes Recht und ich habe vollstes Verständnis dafür. Dass man sich jetzt aber noch beschwert, dass der Lüfter Leiser als der Yate Loon ist, kann ich wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hätte mich auch gar nicht äußern müssen, dann wäre der Thread hier relativ schnell in der Versenkung verschwunden - habe mich aber gerne mit Euch und der Thematik auseinandergesetzt und aufgezeigt wie, was und warum - selbst einen erneuten Test haben wir durchgeführ und dafür bekomme ich nun auch noch Kritik... dankeschön.

Zudem wäre es mal interessant zu erfahren, ob man bei der Vielzahl der Netzteilhersteller überhaupt erfährt, welche Lüfter verbaut werden - aber das überlasse ich lieber den findingen Leuten heir, die sich dafür interessieren 


@ Philipus

Was man bekommt sieht man, wenn man auf unserer Webseite die Diagramme zum jeweiligen Netzteil betrachtet...

http://www.corsair.com/products/power_supplies.aspx


----------



## soulpain (7. November 2009)

> Und zudem ist es nicht außergewöhnlich, dass Hersteller eben auf ein anderes Bauteil ausweichen müssen, wenn ersteres nicht verfügbar ist.


Hi,
das ist schon richtig mit der notwendigen Verfügbarkeit. Allerdings kann man die Auflagen in den Lieferkonditionen verankern. Und in der Produktkalukulation sollte absehbar sein, in welchen Mengen produziert wird, um 5 %ige Abweichungen zu vermeiden. Die örtlichen Distributionen können schon recht genau abwägen, in welche Richtung sich die Nachfrage bewegt und bestellen dementsprechend, auch wenn es ein letzten Endes nicht beeinflussbarer Marketingfaktor sein mag. 

Auf Bestellung und den daraus resultierenden, voraussichtlichen Mengen kann man sehr gut abwägen, wie viele Netzteile/Lüfter benötigt werden und in welcher Produktionsdauer diese bereitgestellt werden können. Es mag sein, dass dies am Zulieferanten liegt und ihr darauf keinen Einfluss hat, aber YateLoon sollte schon sehr genau wissen, ob sie die geforderten Zahlen zu den vereinbarten Lieferkonditionen erfüllen können. Ein gutes Marketing zeichnet sich da durch Präzision aus. Potenzielle Käufergruppen, die zunächst nicht zu erwarten waren, hätte man sich auch mit Marktforschung erschließen können. Dazu ist die Primärforschung da, weshalb man sich nicht auf vorhandene Daten der Sekundärforschung verlassen muss, die man mit anderen Produktsparten sammelt konnte. Erfolg ist durchaus absehbar und in der Kalkulation zu berücksichtigen.

Dass Hersteller öfter mal Bauteile wechseln, kann ich leider bestätigen. Man versucht natürlich ähnliche Spezifikationen zu ermöglichen, letzten Endes muss aber ein Praxistest ausschließen, dass andere Bauteile funktionieren oder zumindest ein ähnliches Funktionsbild gewährleistet ist. Das wird auch nicht anders sein bei eurer Umstellung auf Nippon-Chemicon, da diese in den Schaltkreisen erst auf die individuellen Bedingungen hin getestet werden müssen gegenüber den von CWT oft verwendeten Samxon Kondensatoren. Da steckt also durchaus Aufwand dahinter. Trotzdem wundert es mich, dass Du nicht von der US-Administration frühzeitig darüber informiert wurdest. Das ist nun mal auch Teil des organisierten Marketings, dass Absprachen auf alle Kontinenten einwandfrei ohne Kommunikationsstörungen ablaufen. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass das Management erst im Nachhinein Kenntnis von diesem Produktionsstatus hatte, wie Du angibst. Besonders da sich ein Markenprodukt vor allem durch konstante Qualität auszeichnet, Differenzen müssen trotz auftretender Probleme kleingehalten werden und 5 % ist bei der Kalkulation schon ein enormer Faktor.

Von Ong Hua wird noch keiner etwas gehört haben und andere Spezifikationen neben der Lautstärke werden eben auch erwartet. Da geht es um Leistungsaufnahme, MTBF, Lagerart, Umdrehungszahlen etc. Gerade deshalb solltet ihr doch verstehen, dass die hier vorgebrachten Bedenken ganz natürlich sind, auch wenn ihr es intern testet. Solange kein unabhängiger Redakteur beide Lüfter in den selben Umgebungsbedingungen im Netzteil testet, könnt ihr da kein Vertrauen erwarten. Denn dass eure eigenen Messungen ein gutes Bild ergeben, ist immer absehbar. Auch dafür gibt es Leitbilder, die sehr gut vermitteln können, ob Unterschiede bestehen oder nicht. Also solltet ihr beim nächsten Test eines Magazines auf Anfrage vielleicht beide Versionen bereit stellen. Ob ihr das nun tatsächlich macht, liegt nicht in meinem ermessen, es ist nur ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag, die von euch bestätigte Qualitätsgleichheit der Lüfter extern überprüfen zu lassen.



> Es gehen durchaus auch mit Ong Hua Lüfter bestückte HX Netzteile zu den Testern...


Da wäre es natürlich vorteilhaft, konkrete Beispiele genannt zu bekommen, einen Beleg, Link oder dergleichen.



> Zudem wäre es mal interessant zu erfahren, ob man bei der Vielzahl der Netzteilhersteller überhaupt erfährt, welche Lüfter verbaut werden


Als Redakteur kann ich sagen - in der Regel ja. Wie das bei Privatanwendern vermittelt wird, ist natürlich etwas anderes. Aber prinzipiell hat niemand zu verbergen, wenn es offensichtliche Unterschiede in ein und derselben Produktserie gibt. Es gibt Ausnahmen, die ich nicht nennen will, die firmenfremde Technologien als ihre eigenen verkaufen und Lüfter labeln und vermarkten, als würden sie sie selbst herstellen. Trotzdem sollte es prinzipiell erst garnicht zur Debatte stehen, ob man so etwas erfährt oder nicht. Man sollte es erfahren können und wenn das bei anderen nicht so ist, ist das leider eine Ausrede es selbst auch nicht zu tun. Das heißt nicht, dass ich euch selbiges vorwerfe, das ist jetzt ganz allgemein gesagt. Eine Unwissenheit darüber kann natürlich vorkommen - sollte aber nicht.



> Ich hätte mich auch gar nicht äußern müssen, dann wäre der Thread hier relativ schnell in der Versenkung verschwunden


In den Zeiten des Konsumerismus kann es sich *kein* Hersteller leisten, Verbraucherfragen im käuferdominanten Markt zu ignorieren oder zu verbergen. Das mag der geistige Erfassungsspielraum der PCGH noch nicht verstanden haben, wenn sie hier und da mal Kritik auf Herstellerwunsch löscht. Ist aber trotzdem elementar. Vor allem da betroffene Personen und Themenersteller dann einfach im anderen Forum via Mundpropaganda derlei Umgang weiterverbreiten können und dass sehr schlecht für ein Firmenimage wäre. Insofern hattest Du als Supportkraft mit indirekter PR-Wirkung garkeine andere Wahl, die für das Image vertretbar gewesen wäre, als hier Stellung zu nehmen.

Und ich meine es nicht im Bösen, wenn ich sage, dass solche sarakastischen Anmerkungen mit dem "dankeschön" garnicht gut ankommen. Der erneute Test ist es dem aufgebrachten Unterschied der Lüfter und dem Markenbild der HX Serie schuldig gewesen, eine passende Erklärung zu liefern. Deshalb müsst ihr mit Kritik leben, wenn aus Käufersicht verwirrende Angaben und vorher nicht bekannte Produktdifferenzen auftreten. Das hier sind eure Kunden und da erscheint der letzte Post in der Formulierung doch etwas bockig. Aussagen wie "hast Du nicht den blassesten Schimme" sind trotz Diskussionsgegner kein passender Umgang für einen seriösen Hersteller. 

Welche Marktanteile und Verkaufszahlen ihr habt, sollte daher insgesamt keine größere Rolle spielen. Denn egal wie hoch diese sind, sind sie wegen der Bestellchargen unter Rahmenbedingungen einkreisbar und damit auch einplanbar. 5 % sollten wenn überhaupt nur eine absolute Ausnahme sein, was, wenn es so ist, auch so vermittelt werden sollte. Selbst wenn ein einstelliger Wert sehr, sehr gering erscheinen mag.

Ich hoffe, dass meine Anmerkeungen nicht falsch verstanden werden, aber die Bedenken bei der Umsetzung sind denke ich gerechtfertigt und nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. November 2009)

Yate Loon konnte es über das wie und warum brauchen wir hier eigentlich nicht weiter zu diskutieren... Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass ein Hersteller Lieferschwierigkeiten hat, oder?

Eine Hand voll User interessiert sich tatsächlich für "Leistungsaufnahme, MTBF, Lagerart, Umdrehungszahlen etc." - dem Rest reicht ein einfaches: Leise und die dazugehörige Grafik auf unserer Homepage verdeutlicht das. Wer nicht zufrieden ist, gibt das NT zurück - einfacher gehts nicht, oder?

Den Link stell ich hier gerne rein, sobald das Review online ist - ein Link zum Tester ist hier ja weiter oben schon gepostet worden...

Selbstverständlich scheuen wir uns nicht Rede udn Antwort zu stehen, darum bin ich ja auch fast Jederzeit für die End-User da und tue was mir möglich ist. Und dass ich dies immer aufrichtig und ehrlich mache, sollte sich mittlerweile rumgesprochen haben. Letztendlich bin aber auch ich, in meiner Funktin als End-User Support, nur "eine kleine Nummer" und da sollte es nicht wundern, dass ich nicht alle Entscheidung sofort und bis ins letzte Detail mitgeteilt bekomme. 

Mit dem "blassen Schimmer" hast Du wohl recht - wenn man aber meint, mir zu unterstellen, ich würde Unwahrheiten verbreiten, geht halt auch bei mir mal der Hut hoch - ich denke das sollte absolut verständlich sein - auch ich bin nur ein Mensch und kein Bot.

Nochmal, wir (und somit freilich auch YateLoon) wurden mit der Nachfrage der neuen HX Netzteile total überrascht es blieb nichts anderes übrig als einen anderen Lüfter (einen leiseren!) zu verbauen.

Und wie ich Euch bereits auch habe wissen lassen, halten wir aktuell auch unsere Augen nach Alternativen offen. 

Letztendlich kann es sogar sein, dass das NT, das der Auslöser dieser ganzen Diskussion sogar ein "Montagsgerät" war und was mit dem Lüfter nicht stimmte - dies wurde nicht mal abschließend geklärt.

Selbstverständlich verstehe ich Deine Anmerkungen nicht falsch - ganz im Gegenteil. 

Ich denke, dass wir hierzu nun aber echt genug geredet und diskutiert haben und werde den Thread nun mal closen bis das Review mit dem HX inlc. OngHua Lüfter online ist - dann sehen wir weiter.

So long und einen gute Zeit Euch allen!

Bluebeard
(wenn diesbezüglich noch was sein sollte bitte PN an mich)


----------

